# FS: 7 Med Silver Dollars



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

As stated, i am selling 7 medium silver dollars

Bought them all together at Fraser Aquariums

The Good, never been sick and are always hardy

The Bad, fins are not the best looking, been nipped at by the Bala shark

Asking 25 dollars for all 7 silver dollars

Will meet up in Vancouver

Thanks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hey, i am interesting ,how big are them ? do u have others silver dollar pic ? thks


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

you have a pm


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

I will take em!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a word of caution. Fraser Aqua. sometimes sells red belly pacu as silver dollars. I learnt my lesson 2 years ago.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is another pic showing most of the silver dollars.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Just a word of caution. Fraser Aqua. sometimes sells red belly pacu as silver dollars. I learnt my lesson 2 years ago.


by looking at the pictures these are red hook silver dollares.


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> by looking at the pictures these are red hook silver dollares.


Red Hooks silver dollars are not cheap. If they are red hooks, $25 is a STEAL !!!!!


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

These are not red hook silver dollars.

They are regular silver dollars.

Sale is pending.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

they look almost same, but if u careful look at them or while they bigger u can see different, silver dollar more bright silver clour,and thick the body and have long red fin in the bottom.
and pacu usually turn little dark gray clour and have strong tooth,and little long body,and the red fin not long...

Red_bellied_Pacu








silver dollar


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Fish are sold. Please close thread

Thank you to the buyer.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

And very happy ...thank you very much  ...one more and I will have 20. .They are all schooling together as I type 

I believe you can close your own threads by going to the thread tools after you hit edit....there is a sticky on it at the top of the page.
thx again


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> And very happy ...thank you very much  ...one more and I will have 20. .They are all schooling together as I type
> 
> I believe you can close your own threads by going to the thread tools after you hit edit....there is a sticky on it at the top of the page.
> thx again


I guess I need to make another trip to your place sometime.  I would love to look at them swimming in a school


----------

